# IUI Abroad with Medication



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi As some of you are aware DH and Igot a BFN this morning. I have not yet contacted the clinic to let them know of the result.  
Does anyone know how much the medication is?  I have read so many threads where ladies have had injections and pessaries did you buy these from the internet?
DH and I are going to have another go in August and I just wondered if there was anything I can take to boost our chances.


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Jenny - so sorry to hear it was a BFN but sure it will happen really soon for you!  Our doctor wouldn't let us do IUI without medication so that we had a better chance of it working - in the 18 months of TTC, I had only ovulated twice and that included 4 months of taking Clomid so he felt we needed to get my ovaries into gear.  We had the lowest dosage of gonal and another one beginning cent-something and we only ended up having to do 4 nights of injections as I had enough follicles by day 8 for them to schedule the IUI for day 11.

We are in Dubai and had injections and pessaries which we paid for at the clinic - the whole IUI process with scans, appointments, medication and the IUI itself cost us just short of £1000.  We thought this was pretty expensive - especially as the doctor never performed any of the scans or the procedure in the theatre!  I think elsewhere it will be less expensive.

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this month honey xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Desert thanks for the info.  My clinic is in Denmark, I have emailed them regarding the BFN and I will now start and research medication.

Take care xx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi Jenny, 
do not start medication without consulting your Dr. I am with Kaali institute at budapest and was asked to take clomid fromday 3 to day 7, so that I only release 2-3 eggs but not too many. if you do not have any ovulation prob, you might not need inj. If your dr is happy ask your g.p to prescribe clomid( some can and some can't), if not I have a list of clinics where you can buy from on foreign prescription but it takes more than 1 week as they need to check Dr.s medical reg, so you probably don;'t have that much time... ask g.p
Pessaries is progesterone to use from day after iui , it helps your womb lining - gets it ready for implantation. you can ask your dr for that after IUI.


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks 7 and good luck for tom xx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi 7 I spoke to my gp and he has said that as we are going private he can not help us in any way.  He has said that he can refer us to a German GP but perhaps one of the websites that you knw of would be better.  I am going to email the clinic to see if they can perscribe something to help the process.  again good luck for tom I really hope its a BFP xx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

I am at work still but will msake sure you p.m you the list tonight...


----------

